# Lyft's BONUS ZONE. What's the Scoop On This?



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

December 18, 2016

Today I receive an e-mail from Lyft, announcing a new benefit/feature known as "BONUS ZONES". The e-mail tells me to "click here", to see what my geographic Bonus Zone is. I click, like a good little minion, and see nothing but my Driver Dashboard, with all the usual stuff. No new links on the side of the window either. 

Apparently LYFT has announced something that isn't yet active here in the Chicago area. For those of you who have Bonus Zones in your area, is it something beneficial to and for Drivers? Sounds like nothing more than "Prime Time" on a larger, somewhat more permanent, geographic scale. Thanks in advance for any insights!

-Allen in Chicagoland


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Its an UberBoost clone

Zones that pay a minimum PT% if there isnt any surge

Basically a rider discount AND surge killer rolled into one


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If it's much below 2.0x (lyft +100%...OR 50-75% & pdb20) --- then it's actually a BAD thing and the beginning of the end

Nasty lil surgekiller subsidies

MUCH worse for market than hourly guarantees


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> If it's much below 2.0x (lyft +100%...OR 50-75% & pdb20) --- then it's actually a BAD thing and the beginning of the end
> 
> Nasty lil surgekiller subsidies
> 
> MUCH worse for market than hourly guarantees


Thanks for the insight, Adieu. Certainly not the latest "big deal" that Lyft is making it out to be. Could be the beginning of the end indeed.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Thanks for the insight, Adieu. Certainly not the latest "big deal" that Lyft is making it out to be. Could be the beginning of the end indeed.


Destinations were beginning of the end

Then 5 increases in PDB quotas in like 6 months... cancels counting against acceptance....autostacking pings....guarantees boxed into zones AND dropping im value... invisible lyft line routes... Constant glitches due to incessant app updates...first line of support outsourced to clowns at Zendesk... etc etc etc


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Destinations were beginning of the end
> 
> Then 5 increases in PDB quotas in like 6 months... cancels counting against acceptance....autostacking pings....guarantees boxed into zones AND dropping im value... invisible lyft line routes... Constant glitches due to incessant app updates...first line of support outsourced to clowns at Zendesk... etc etc etc


Then perhaps Lyft has now surpassed the "beginning" of the end? It's too bad Lyft is a private company. There's no way to know its financial shape, beyond these little unpleasant hints we keep seeing.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Then perhaps Lyft has now surpassed the "beginning" of the end? It's too bad Lyft is a private company. There's no way to know its financial shape, beyond these little unpleasant hints we keep seeing.


There is NO financial shape

Neither Lyft nor Uber have made a single penny off of connecting pax with rides. EVER.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> There is NO financial shape
> 
> Neither Lyft nor Uber have made a single penny off of connecting pax with rides. EVER.


Maybe at some point you can elaborate on this. You're saying that neither Lyft or Uber has ever earned a PROFIT. Right?


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Uber reported a loss of $800M in Q3 of this year. I doubt Lyft is in much better shape....after all, they accepted a $500M investment from GM and now rent their off-lease, ex-fleet cars (aka "used cars") for $800 month (plus tax) for the Express Drive program. Either they're making money hand over fist or they're losing a ton of it (we can assume the latter).


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

This is why they keep playing around with the PDB numbers. They want to recoup some of that money back from drivers to mitigate their losses. But they also know if they get rid of the PDB they lose their drivers.


----------



## Kat.from.New.Jersey (Apr 29, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> Uber reported a loss of $800M in Q3 of this year. I doubt Lyft is in much better shape....after all, they accepted a $500M investment from GM and now rent their off-lease, ex-fleet cars (aka "used cars") for $800 month (plus tax) for the Express Drive program. Either they're making money hand over fist or they're losing a ton of it (we can assume the latter).


----------



## Kat.from.New.Jersey (Apr 29, 2016)

ThE Loss In The First Half Of This Year Refers To Loss Of Profit COMPARED TO LAST YEAR.. and an investment is an asset, which can be accounted as net worth, which increases over time. NEITHER OF WHICH ARE A LOSS. just a shift in market shares.


----------

